# Traveling Parakeets



## Mfable (Mar 16, 2016)

I wanted to ask, what would be the health risks for a pair of birds that travel frequently?

I got my girlfriend a pair of beautiful boys for her birthday not too long ago (going on day 6 with them). We are housing them at my house because her family does not like birds. We have run into a snag. Both of us have jobs... house sitting.

At first, I figured that my mother would just take care of them while I was gone, but after talking with her about the birds, we are actually kind of fearful of leaving them here for her to watch.

Most of her knowledge came from when she had birds when I was little. Now that I have joined these forums and done research, most of her theories and ideas are severely outdated or outright wrong, and she is unwilling to listen to what we have to say.

She thinks her way is the best way and just will not do what we want her to, and so we are very uncomfortable with her handling the birds. But now we are also stuck on what to do with them while we are house sitting.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What are these things that your mom might do with or around the birds that might endanger them when you're gone? 

She is of course welcome to join Talk Budgies .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is important to research both the species of pet as well one's household situation, work schedule, travel necessities, etc. before deciding to bring an animal into one's heart and home.

When open and honest discussion about the pros and cons takes place prior to adoption, it lessens the chance of situations such as the one you are currently describing.

It is not in the best interest of the budgies to move them from household to household. 
It does not sound to me that either you or your girlfriend are currently in a position to adequately care for these budgies.

Budgies aren't just "part-time" pets and having one or more requires both a time commitment and the responsibility and willingness to meet all of their needs.

When you bought them, who did you suppose was going to interact with them, play with them, ensure they have out-of-cage time, and all needs are met on a daily basis?

Budgies need to be in a safe and loving home with a stable routine to flourish and be happy.

If you and your girlfriend are unable to provide that type of environment, it would be in your budgies' best interest to re-home them to someone who can give them the love and care they deserve.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have to agree with Faerybee. 

In your current situation, you don't appear to have anyone who can properly care for your birds basic needs and that needs to be addressed. 
I feel you may have rushed in to owning pets and as you got them for your girlfriend and they are not even allowed in the house, you might be best asking yourself if you are up to caring for them at this current time in your life.


----------



## Mfable (Mar 16, 2016)

You are right in saying we jumped the gun on this one. I thought my mother was a lot better with birds, but aparantly she knows jack squat. I did expect her to care for them the days we were gone, but after learning more I am uncomfortable with it. I'll sit down and have a very serious talk with her, make sure she cares for them the way I want them to be cared for. If not I have a friend I might have come down and care for the boys in our absence. She is a lot better with parakeets than anyone I know.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If your friend is good with budgies and loves them, perhaps the best thing for yours would be to offer yours to your friend on a permanent basis.

You can re-evaluate the advisability of having budgies of your own if and when your lifestyle changes.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

After seeing this new 'problem', I have to agree with FaeryBee. Even if it's not what you'd like to hear. As long as you and your gf house sit for a living, and also live with parents who don't like birds or who's care you don't trust, I agree it is best to wait until your life circumstances change before you consider keeping pets. I don't mean that to sound as awful as it does, but from what you describe, your current lifestyle is not the best to have any pets with. Also is not fair to your mom to assume she will take care of your pet(s) when she wasn't looking for animals of any kind to take care of in the first place. If your mom wants a pet herself, that is a different story but it certainly doesn't sound that way here.
Can you ask your friend if they can consider if they have the time and are willing to be responsible for taking your two boys permanently? That way you can even visit them.


----------



## Mfable (Mar 16, 2016)

My mother was excited for the birds. She was thinking about getting some before I even came home with them. She does not mind taking care of them, but her methods were negative. I sat her down and had a talk with her. She agreed to watch them exactly as I instructed, with no deviation, even if she disagrees. I even printed out papers with specific instructions and she agreed to follow them to the letter. We have two friends that can come check on them if we need them to, and we do plan to visit them often, too. If this is still not ideal, let me know. I can always quit house sitting if I have to.

As for rehoming them, my only real option is taking them back to the store, and after reading about how they are treated there, I really do not want to do that unless I absolutely have to. The friend of mine has a super aggressive cockatiel and a brand new puppy. She has too much on her plate right now for more responsibilities.

Even though I got people to look out for them when I am gone, do you still think I should rehome them? Even if I quit house sitting, should I rehome them? I got them on a nice schedule, going to sleep everynight after 7, and they are getting used to the noises of the house quickly. We have all started making less noises at night, and I have started gioing to sleep earlier so I don't keep them awake.

But I defer to your wisdom. If you a'll really think I should then I might have to figure something out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I find it very encouraging that you are putting the budgie's welfare first.

Thank you for that! :hug:

If you are confident your mother will actually adhere to the instructions for care that you've given her, and you have two friends you can rely upon as backup, then it sounds as though you have found a viable option for the budgies' care.

May I ask how frequently you house-sit and how long you are gone at a time when you do so?

When you aren't house-sitting I assume you are residing in the same home as your mother?

Forgive the questions - I just want to ensure I'm providing you the best advice I can based on the actual facts.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm _very_ glad to hear you're doing all you can to ensure your budgies are healthy and happy 

I agree with Deborah that your current plan is a good one and I hope you're able to find an option that works for everyone 

Be sure to keep us posted on how things progress, I hope everything resolves itself!

:wave:


----------



## Mfable (Mar 16, 2016)

I usually am not gone more than a week or so. This time it is 9 days. My girlfriend and I are almost always close enough that we can spend a few hours a day with the birds. Summer tends to pick up and have longer jobs, but I will probably not take any that last more than about a week, especially if they are far away. I'm looking for a job that can keep me at home more. Next semester my girlfriend gets her Associates, so we are not going to be house sitting for much longer.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since you are able to spend a few hours every day with your budgies, I believe you have a workable plan at this time.

Best wishes!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Best wishes to you and your gf! Thank you for really caring about these little guys and having it in your mind to do the very best you can for them . Please post updates with Tsuruchi an Hida as they come along!


----------

